# YAY!!! Shadow didn't lunge!!



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow and I have been working on him lunging etc at other dogs when on leash. It's been a real problem since he was attacked a few months ago. We can loose leash walk on a flat collar no problem, until we come into contact w/another dog, then he goes nutso. 

Today, we went to pick up my kids from their school. Many people take their dogs, and I try to stay a fair distance from the other owners, and they tend to avoid me. Well, there was a new person there with a beautiful shep. I guess he didn't notice all the other people were in one area, and me in another. He brought his boy within a few feet of me. I told Shadow to sit, and look at me. Every muscle in my boy's body was shaking, but HE KEPT HIS EYES ON MY FACE AND KEPT HIS SIT!!!!! I could tell that he was fighting himself, but maintained his attention on me.

I was sooo proud of him, and alot of the other owners called out that he was amazing.

It's a minor thing, but for us it was fantastic


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

No step like that is a minor one. Congratulations very much!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I totally understand so I think it is an amazing bragg...Good job to both of you on your training.

Maybe he is breed bias??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That is AWESOME! What an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is HUGE!! Congratulations







to you, and to Shadow, too! This is a monumental success for a dog inclined to lunge. Focus is great! And that he was trying so hard-- wonderful!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

AllieG: HAHAHA. I wish. One of the dogs that he ALWAYS goes for is a huge GSD. Those two have no tolerance for each other.

I think the next step is to slowly try standing closer to the other dogs and see how that goes. Fingers crossed. I would LOVE to be able to leave the halti at home, and not cross the street when we meet other people walking their dogs. The weird thing is that one of our neighbors has a whippet, and Shadow gets along great with her, in the yard. On the leash it is a whole other story.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My dog isn't bias either.She does however tolerate small dogs better than large and now she can tolerate walking past a calm dog. Yesterday she freaked at a dog walking towards us but once the owner got ahold of the dog and it was flipping out she walked quietly past it with no trouble.
When you try to get them closer just make sure your in between them so if one snaps you get it not the dog.Good Luck.


----------

